# Blue green trust fund E sales type A? What did I just buy?



## Mooseys_Mom (Oct 14, 2014)

Good afternoon all...I'm new to the forum and new to owning timeshares, well as soon as these close I"ll be an owner.
Bought 4 resale contracts, I believe I have a fairly good handle on how timeshares work as far as points allocation vs deeded week, etc.
Now, I"m trying to figure out something I didnt realize mattered until I actually bought- I bought resale.
I, along with my husband and my parents, bought 4 Bluegreen contracts.
3 are all trust fund E and sales type A.

One is 22,000 points with $1100 maintenance fees, at Big Cedar
One is 10,000 points (Bi-ennial, the others are annual) with $250 maintenance fees, at Harbour Lights
One is 9,000 points at Shenandoah Crossing with $250 maintenance fees
These were all from the same seller
 The fourth was Trust Fund C, sales Type B at the Falls in Branson, $306 maintenance fees, and $93 club dues with the note that "per BG this is an old contract that will be grandfathered in"
My basic, limited understanding is that with sales type A, the annual billing date is the same as the earn date. Is this correct? The auction listings for all three of the contracts from the same seller had December as the billing date however the earn date for those contracts are May, February, and December, respectively. 

Also I joined the yahoo group for Blue Green owners and I was looking at their maintenance fees spreadsheet and it looked like there was no way in heck that the maintenance fees on 9,000-10,000 points could possibly be as low as $250 per year. This is why we bought these packages primarily. The fees were super low. That wouldn't even cover the base fee of a the trust fund E which I'm now learning about (But if all three contracts are in Trust Fund E do I have to pay the base fee on each contract or just one?)
Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## chriskre (Oct 14, 2014)

Mooseys_Mom said:


> Good afternoon all...I'm new to the forum and new to owning timeshares, well as soon as these close I"ll be an owner.
> Bought 4 resale contracts, I believe I have a fairly good handle on how timeshares work as far as points allocation vs deeded week, etc.
> Now, I"m trying to figure out something I didnt realize mattered until I actually bought- I bought resale.
> I, along with my husband and my parents, bought 4 Bluegreen contracts.
> ...



As long as they are all in the same trust fund and type then it's only one base fee, if not then yes you'd be paying it for each different trust.  
Smaller points packages end up costing more if you buy in different trusts because you would be paying a base fee for each of $250.  That's why it's actually cheaper to own more points than less.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mooseys_Mom said:


> Good afternoon all...I'm new to the forum and new to owning timeshares, well as soon as these close I"ll be an owner.
> Bought 4 resale contracts, I believe I have a fairly good handle on how timeshares work as far as points allocation vs deeded week, etc.
> Now, I"m trying to figure out something I didnt realize mattered until I actually bought- I bought resale.
> I, along with my husband and my parents, bought 4 Bluegreen contracts.
> ...



My first thought is this is the kind of research you should have done before buying.  Honestly not sure how the C fund works but going by the formula I think your MF on the first three should be about $1810 plus the $330 base fee plus the $140ish membership fee so around $2300 for the equivalent of 36000 annual points plus the fees (but not membership fee for the Fund C points)


For fund E it is something like 0.0503 times points (half for biennial) plus the $330 base fee.


----------



## Mooseys_Mom (Oct 14, 2014)

I agree, and I would have done this research had I even realized these trust funds existed. I researched maintenance fees, earn dates, points vs. weeks etc. 
I'm not upset just trying to figure out whats what.


----------

